# The Democratic Party Tried to have Charges Brought Against Judge Brett Kavanaugh !!!!



## nononono (Sep 29, 2018)

*AMERICA WAKE UP !!*
*THE DEMOCRATS ARE PURE EVIL !*


*You cannot make this CRAP up, the Scumbag Democratic Party tried to have charges brought against Judge Brett Kavanaugh in Maryland *
*( Montgomery County ) Friday based upon the " False " allegations the LIAR Dr Christine Blasey - Ford made during the Senate Judiciary Hearings Thursday.....This is absolutely Unbelievable !*
*Basically the Montgomery County Police told the DNC to go POUND SAND !*

*They are PURE EVIL !!!*
*They do not care if they Ruin his life, his wife's life, his two daughters lives....*
*Destroy his whole family and everyone around him as long as they achieve the goal of removing him from the seat....*

*Below is a response:*









*THIS IS SICK !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2018)

*The three Scumbag Lawyers and Diane Feinstein are now under investigation !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2018)

A moderate t supporter.

A Central Florida man faces charges for allegedly threatening to shoot members of Congress and their families depending on which way the Senate votes on Supreme Court pick Judge Brett Kavanaugh.

James Patrick Jr., 53, of Winter Haven, Florida, allegedly made the threats on Facebook numerous times.

"He threatened to kill Democratic members of Congress and ‘weak’ Republicans… and federal or local law enforcement that tried to interfere or come to his house," said Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd.

According to Judd, one of Patrick’s posts said, "I can tell it seems I will be sacrificing my life for my country. But I am ready and will know who needs to be killed."

6CsOn9G2zRcdzH6FPTWw3I


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A moderate t supporter.
> 
> A Central Florida man faces charges for allegedly threatening to shoot members of Congress and their families depending on which way the Senate votes on Supreme Court pick Judge Brett Kavanaugh.
> 
> ...


BTW husker, your eyes are still all red and puffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A moderate t supporter.
> 
> A Central Florida man faces charges for allegedly threatening to shoot members of Congress and their families depending on which way the Senate votes on Supreme Court pick Judge Brett Kavanaugh.
> 
> ...


This loon sounds like a member of the old Southern Democrats....


----------

